# Classement de photo sur ipod



## GrowGeorges (26 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous !
Ma famille m'a investit d'une mission, numériser toutes les photos de la maison, c'est un travail assez fastidieux ^^
Le problème que je rencontre c'est que lorsque je mets ces photos numérisées sur mon ipod le classement s'opère en fonction de la date de modification du fichier(non modifiable si je ne m'abuse) et non de la date de prise de photo (modifiable) je me retrouve donc avec des photos noir et blanc d'il ya 50 ans côtoyant certaines de cette année.
C'est du détail mais j'aime bien ranger les choses.
Existe-t-il un moyen de modifier le tri sur l'ipod ?
J'ai un pc avec windows vista (non ne me linchez pas :O), et itunes.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

et si vous créez un dossier "photos de famille" sur le bureau. Dans ce dossier, vous faîtes autant de sous-dossiers que nécessaire. Dans iTunes, vous demandez de synchroniser l'iPod avec ce dossier. 

ça fonctionne ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2009)

GrowGeorges a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> Ma famille m'a investit d'une mission, numériser toutes les photos de la maison, c'est un travail assez fastidieux ^^
> Le problème que je rencontre c'est que lorsque je mets ces photos numérisées sur mon ipod le classement s'opère en fonction de la date de modification du fichier(non modifiable si je ne m'abuse) et non de la date de prise de photo (modifiable) je me retrouve donc avec des photos noir et blanc d'il ya 50 ans côtoyant certaines de cette année.
> C'est du détail mais j'aime bien ranger les choses.
> ...



C'est curieux car j'ai aussi scanné quelques vieilles photos et, sur mon iPOD ce n'est pas la date de scan des photos qui est prise en compte pour le tri, mais la date que j'ai écrite moi-même via iPhoto (sur Mac) comme "date de prise de la photo"


----------



## twinworld (2 Juillet 2009)

peut-être que ça dépend de la version d'iPhoto ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2009)

twinworld a dit:


> peut-être que ça dépend de la version d'iPhoto ?



Moi j'utilise un Mac avec iPhoto alors que notre ami utilise Windows Vista, donc sans iPhoto.

On peut supposer que l'iPOD sait gérer la date de prise de photo telle qu'écrite par iPhoto, alors que cette même date quand elle est saisie sous Vista n'est pas enregistrée de la même façon et l'iPOD ne la "voit" pas.

Où alors peut-être que quand on transfère sur l'iPOD un album iPhoto, l'iPOD utilise la date inscrite dans iPhoto, alors que lorsqu'on transfère un dossier créé via le Finder (ou equivalent sur Windows), alors c'est juste la date de création du fichier qui est prise en compte...


----------

